# acer aspire screen cracked for no aparent reason



## john89 (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought an acer aspire in january 2009. The other day i went on it in the morning and then turned it off to go out to work leaving it open on the computer desk.When i returned a few hours later and turned it on again tere was a crack down the screen, no one else has been in the house, the bedroom door was closed and no one has touched the laptop. After taking it back to pc world they are trying to charge us £220 and saying it is accidental damage. how can it be accidental damage if no one has touched it. does anyone have any suggetions on how this could have hapened and how i can get it repaired for free, as surtely the warranty should cover it??
thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Cracks on the screen IMO is 99.999% caused by accidents. If you are saying nobody touched it, I am thinking it could be the heat that warped the top lid, cracking the screen as a result but that would take a lot of heat before it warps. AFAIK there is nothing inside the top lid chassis that would cause the screen to break. So assuming what I know is correct, the only possible way for that to happen should come from an outside source.


----------



## Sedgester (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, it is a fact that a lot Acers have a design fault. The hinges are too tight and over time (sometimes as litte as 3 months but usually just over the one year warranty period) this causes the rear case to crack and in some cases the screen to crack also.
i know this because i'm a computer tech & i repair a lot of Acer's with this exact problem. If you don't open and close the lid too often you may get away without damage but if like most people you use it most days then it's likely going to happen sooner. I've had this out with Acer but they refuse too accept responsibility unless it's still in warranty but even then as in your case they will try to wriggle out of it. relate what i've stated here and give em hell:upset:
Good luck


----------



## kieranpc (May 29, 2009)

Sedgester said:


> Hi, it is a fact that a lot Acers have a design fault. The hinges are too tight and over time (sometimes as litte as 3 months but usually just over the one year warranty period) this causes the rear case to crack and in some cases the screen to crack also.
> i know this because i'm a computer tech & i repair a lot of Acer's with this exact problem. If you don't open and close the lid too often you may get away without damage but if like most people you use it most days then it's likely going to happen sooner. I've had this out with Acer but they refuse too accept responsibility unless it's still in warranty but even then as in your case they will try to wriggle out of it. relate what i've stated here and give em hell:upset:
> Good luck


Ye my screen just broke on my acer and i only had it 2 days! i was just carrying it from one place to another and it broke


----------

